# and two more paintings...



## mygrain (Oct 30, 2004)




----------



## Aga (Oct 30, 2004)

They are great, Mygrain!  I really love your paintings.


----------



## mygrain (Oct 30, 2004)

TY


----------



## Niki (Oct 30, 2004)

Both are great, but I really really love the second one. Lovely colors. 

And the first one is interesting. First I thought it describes an autum and the red thing is a leaf. Then I stared it more and it started to look like an animal. 
Would be interesting to know what you were thinking it to say.


----------



## mygrain (Oct 31, 2004)

Niki said:
			
		

> Both are great, but I really really love the second one. Lovely colors.
> 
> And the first one is interesting. First I thought it describes an autum and the red thing is a leaf. Then I stared it more and it started to look like an animal.
> Would be interesting to know what you were thinking it to say.



LOL... ummmm.....I try to leave meanings up to the viewer. It's more mysterious and compelling to do so I believe. But honestly they are more like "cat figure studies" than anything else.  I dig cats a bunch and there is something about the fuzzy critters that I can capture in creating art. I've tried with other animals like dogs, birds, large cats, etc... but none seem to work as well as cats. the backgrounds are my attempt to be inspired my Japanese prints which I absolutely adore. there is something to say about how much energy and life a Japanese print can have and still be very simply executed.


----------



## Niki (Oct 31, 2004)

Ok. 
I think you have succeed very well in the Japanise theme. Made me think and is not that complicated...

Love that country/culture as well, but don't know so much about their art.


----------



## terri (Nov 1, 2004)

Your Japanese influence is interesting to note.   Thanks for sharing that, it's now easy to see on your work, in particular the top one.   You do such compelling art, true eye candy.


----------



## elrick (Nov 1, 2004)

Cats...Cats are beautiful..I even devoted special threda at my site for them...would be glad to see your works there


----------

